# Remote Desktop ?

## fatez

Ciao ragazzi,

avrei la neccesssità ti utilizzare un desktop in remoto.

Mi sapreste indicare una qualche guida? in italiano magari  :Smile:  ?

grazie grazie!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skunk

direi di usare

net-misc/tightvnc

sappi pero' che se hai accesso via ssh al pc remoto, puoi avviare le applicazioni grafiche (da riga di comando) e queste verranno visualizzate localmente.

nota: devi eseguire localmente "xhost + ip_pc_remoto" prima di lanciare un'applicazione sul pc remoto

----------

## cerri

Confermo tightvnc.

Altrimenti non usi nulla, ti connetti in ssh e ti spari il desktop via remoto, ossia fai

```
$ export DISPLAY=hostname:0

$ startx

```

----------

## Josuke

non c'era il modo di farlo con xdmcp?

----------

## fatez

net-misc/tightvnc 

funziona che è un piacere!!! grazie ragazzi!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ginko

 *skunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nota: devi eseguire localmente "xhost + ip_pc_remoto" prima di lanciare un'applicazione sul pc remoto

 

Con SSH non c'e' ne' bisogno, ammesso che la opzione server X11Forwarding yes e client ForwardX11 yes siano settate. Stessa cosa vale per la variabile di ambiente DISPLAY.

--Gianluca

----------

## skunk

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *skunk wrote:*   
> 
> nota: devi eseguire localmente "xhost + ip_pc_remoto" prima di lanciare un'applicazione sul pc remoto 
> 
> Con SSH non c'e' ne' bisogno, ammesso che la opzione server X11Forwarding yes e client ForwardX11 yes siano settate. Stessa cosa vale per la variabile di ambiente DISPLAY.
> ...

 

con entrabe le opzioni abilitate eseguendo gftp senza aver prima eseguito xhost + host mi ritorna:

 *Quote:*   

> Xlib: connection to "mescalito:0.0" refused by server
> 
> Xlib: No protocol specified
> 
> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: mescalito:0
> ...

 

----------

## Ginko

 *skunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> con entrabe le opzioni abilitate eseguendo gftp senza aver prima eseguito xhost + host mi ritorna:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Xlib: connection to "mescalito:0.0" refused by server
> ...

 

Molto strano, normalmente SSH setta l'offset della variabile DISPLAY a 10, nel tuo caso e' a 0 e per questo potrebbe non funzionare.

Non e' che lo modifiche per errore mediante un bashrc o un profile? 

Puoi postare l'output di ssh -v ?

Ti assicuro che con le opzioni sopra riportate il pericoloso ed indesiderato xhost + <host> non e' necessario.

--Gianluca

----------

## skunk

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Molto strano, normalmente SSH setta l'offset della variabile DISPLAY a 10, nel tuo caso e' a 0 e per questo potrebbe non funzionare.
> 
> Non e' che lo modifiche per errore mediante un bashrc o un profile? 
> ...

 

che io sappia, i settaggi sono quelli di default...

per quanto riguarda l'output di ssh -v nagual:

 *Quote:*   

> OpenSSH_3.6.1p2, SSH protocols 1.5/2.0, OpenSSL 0x009060af
> 
> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
> 
> debug1: Rhosts Authentication disabled, originating port will not be trusted.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Confermo tightvnc.
> 
> Altrimenti non usi nulla, ti connetti in ssh e ti spari il desktop via remoto, ossia fai
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E magari fare anche sulla macchina locale un

```
$ xhost hostname
```

----------

## Ginko

 *skunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che io sappia, i settaggi sono quelli di default...

 

Continuo a restare basito  :Shocked: 

Che valore ha la variabile $DISPLAY nel server remoto?

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E magari fare anche sulla macchina locale un
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

No, ribadisco che con SSH non e' necessario usare xhost.

Da SSH(1) :

X11 and TCP forwarding

     If the ForwardX11 variable is set to ``yes'' (or, see the description of

     the -X and -x options described later) and the user is using X11 (the

     DISPLAY environment variable is set), the connection to the X11 display

     is automatically forwarded to the remote side in such a way that any X11

     programs started from the shell (or command) will go through the

     encrypted channel, and the connection to the real X server will be made

     from the local machine.  The user should not manually set DISPLAY.  For-

     warding of X11 connections can be configured on the command line or in

     configuration files.

     The DISPLAY value set by ssh will point to the server machine, but with a

     display number greater than zero.  This is normal, and happens because

     ssh creates a ``proxy'' X server on the server machine for forwarding the

     connections over the encrypted channel.

     ssh will also automatically set up Xauthority data on the server machine.

     For this purpose, it will generate a random authorization cookie, store

     it in Xauthority on the server, and verify that any forwarded connections

     carry this cookie and replace it by the real cookie when the connection

     is opened.  The real authentication cookie is never sent to the server

     machine (and no cookies are sent in the plain).

--Gianluca

----------

## skunk

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Che valore ha la variabile $DISPLAY nel server remoto?

 

 *Quote:*   

> [skunk@nagual skunk]$ echo $DISPLAY
> 
> mescalito:0

 

mescalito e' l'host dal quale mi connetto al server remoto (nagual)

----------

## Ginko

 *skunk wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*   Che valore ha la variabile $DISPLAY nel server remoto? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   [skunk@nagual skunk]$ echo $DISPLAY
> 
> mescalito:0 
> ...

 

Il che significa che non stai usando la funzione X11Forwarding di SSH e quindi il protocollo X non viene incanalato nella sessione criptata ma viaggia per conto suo sulla porta 6000 (o simili) il che e' alquanto insicuro.

--Gianluca

----------

## skunk

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il che significa che non stai usando la funzione X11Forwarding di SSH e quindi il protocollo X non viene incanalato nella sessione criptata ma viaggia per conto suo sulla porta 6000 (o simili) il che e' alquanto insicuro.
> 
> --Gianluca

 

hai ragione, ho impostato:

 *Quote:*   

> $ export DISPLAY="localhost:10.0"

 

e ora xhost non e' piu' necessario   :Wink: 

----------

